# مبرمجون مصريون يتحدون مايكروسوفت بأوفيس



## The_Hero (27 مايو 2006)

*مبرمجون مصريون يتحدون مايكروسوفت بأوفيس*

هذا موضوع صراحه حلو لو كان صحيح 
شهد مشروع إطلاق حزمة الأعمال العربية إعلان د. مفيد شهاب وزير البحث العلمي فى المؤتمر الصحفي عن إطلاق الحزمة التي تعد منافسا قويا لمنتج مايكروسوفت الشهير " أوفيس " . وكما صرح د . يسرى ذكي مسئول فريق العمل بالبرنامج فإن المنتج المصري مؤمن بدرجة عالية وأنهم مستعدون لإهداء نسخة لشركة مايكروسوفت وإعطائهم مهلة أسبوعين لفك شفرة البرنامج الذي من المنتظر أن ينافس البرنامج الأمريكي فى الفترة المقبلة خصوصا مع تصاعد الحملة الدعائية للمنتجات الأمريكية .
وحسب ما قاله مصممو البرنامج فانه يتفوق على أوفيس بأنه يقدم 10 تطبيقات بالإضافة إلى 5 حلول ، بينما يكتفي البرنامج الأمريكي بتقديم 5 حلول فقط ، كما أنه أقل فى السعر كثيرا عن مثيله بالإضافة إلى قدرته على العمل مع كافة بيئات التشغيل . وكانت عدد من الدول العربية قد عقدت اتفاقاً لاستخدام البرنامج بجانب دولة الصين ، كما قررت منظمة اليونيدو وضع الحزمة على موقعها الالكتروني للمساهمة فى نشر النموذج دوليا ، وطلبت شبكة الابتكارات الأوروبية Bic ترجمة مجموعة الحلول الخاصة بالأعمال تمهيدا لتوقيع اتفاق نهائي بشأن الحزمة خلال 4 شهور ...


:new4: :new6: :new4:​


----------



## beromessiah (29 مايو 2006)

شكرا ..... بس انا اول مرة اسمع الحكاية دى


----------



## hima85222 (30 مايو 2006)

أة فعلا اول مرة اسمع عن الكلام دة على العموم لو مصري يبقى رفعنا الشعار


----------



## The_Hero (31 مايو 2006)

:new4:​ 
شكراً جزيلاً و ربنا يبارك تعب مروركم 
و لعلمكم الموضوع فعلاً حقيقى و باذن الله هيظهر قريب​:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## starnight55 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

حقيقى لو صحيح يبقى عملوها الوحوش وربنا يبارك فى مصر وشباب مصر


----------



## The_Hero (1 أكتوبر 2006)

ياااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اول مرة اسمع الحكاي دى
بس الله يوفاك


----------



## sameharabchurch (28 ديسمبر 2006)

very good & we hope more


----------



## The_Hero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

thnx for ur visit
wish we our country bring more brilliant ppl 
hehehehe
Jesus Bless


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مبرمجون مصريون يتحدون مايكروسوفت بأوفي*

i don't think this is true


----------



## The_Hero (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبرمجون مصريون يتحدون مايكروسوفت بأوفيس*

Mr. In God We Trust , why do u think its not true.
don't we have brain like anyone in other countries our real problem that we don't have who cares about our manners
:close_tem


----------

